

Mono Tools for Visual Studio - pufuwozu
http://go-mono.com/monovs/

======
nathanwdavis
I think it's cool that they have a tutorial for converting BlogEngine.NET over
to Mono on Linux. It's a good selling point - I've messed around with
BlogEngine.NET code and it it not trivial. It may be tough to convince
programmers interested in Mono (a free and open-source package) to pay a few
hundred for the tool, but I hope it is a success.

